# Trailparadies Kreuznach 22.11.



## X-Präsi (13. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Leutz,

auf mehrfache Nachfrage biete ich hiermit vor Jahresschluss noch mal die feinsten Trails von Bad Kreuznach an. 

*Was geht?*
kleine, schnuckelige Runde von 36 Km / 900 Hm rund um KH und BME. Bis auf den Lemberg sind alle leckeren Trails drinne, die es dort gibt. 
Konditionell mittelschwer, Tempolevel 1-2 (also sehr moderat begauf), fahrtechnisch eher anspruchsvoll (diverse Stellen mit Trailskala S2 und ein paar wenige mit S3 Niveau). Vor allem sollte man mit nassen Wurzeln kein Problem haben 
Falls Uwe wieder so weit ist, kann er evtl. noch eine zweite (längere und schnellere) Gruppe anbieten?

*
Wo und wann geht?*
Start ist am 22.11. um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Trimmdichpfad auf dem Kuhberg.
*
Wer geht?*
Jeder der Zeit, Lust und Laune mitbringt, kann mit fahren. Aber bitte hier durchzählend anmelden. 
Die Teilnahme geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Beinhart- und DIMB-Mitglieder sind während der Tour versichert. 

*Was mitbringen?*
Funktionstüchtiges Bike, Helm, Geld für die Rast, Ersatzschlauch

Falls es Hunde und Katzen regnen sollte, werde ich hier bis 22.11., 9 Uhr, absagen. Bei leichtem Rumgeniesel oder Nebel wird nicht geschwächelt


----------



## Ruderbock (13. November 2009)

Traditionen haben bestand:
Ich kann nicht, hab Dienst

Euch viel Spassss!!!!
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (13. November 2009)

Bin dabei

@Jens  ooch ..... Schade!!

.... bis auf das Geld für die Rast hab ich alles!!

Also Numero Uno ich bin

Bis dann Thomas K.

Mathias


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2009)

Dann bin ich Numero Due 

@Mathias
Ist das alles, was du in den ganzen Jahren am Gardasee gelernt hast?


----------



## grosser (13. November 2009)

Wenn der Wutzeschnubbe nicht zuschlägt bin ich dabei!
Ich muß ja mal meinem Rotenhirsch die Trails um KH zeigen!

Gruß


----------



## prodigy (13. November 2009)

Das erste mal Bad Kreuznach  - bin auch dabei!

#4


Gruß, Uli


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. November 2009)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## aju (14. November 2009)

Nummer 5 (oder 6,  mr-Lambo?) 

egal, Hauptsache dabei!

Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## hallotv (14. November 2009)

Au ja, ich auch!
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Raschauer (14. November 2009)

O.K. Schnucki
ich bin auch dabei


----------



## mr-Lambo (14. November 2009)

Ja, ich bin dabei. Komme aus Frankfurt und könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (14. November 2009)

Dabei (Nummer 9?). Mein Californier kennt die Trails um KH noch nicht!
Frank


----------



## Raschauer (14. November 2009)

Melde noch 2 Monkeys an


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. November 2009)

Falls noch Platz für 2 weitere Beinharte vorhanden, würde ich diesen gerne okkupieren !!!!!

Schon lang nicht mehr dabei gewesen..... Hoffentlich klappt das noch mit den Trails !!

Bis denn!!

Marion


----------



## Ruderbock (14. November 2009)

Sonntag, Mittwoch, Sonntag Dienst ist echt fies,
ich nehm an montags drauf will die Tour niemand nochmal nachfahren??
Zumal so viele nette Leute...

Aber Geld verdienen muss ja auch sein
LG Jens


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (14. November 2009)

Bin zwar am Samstag Abend noch anner Mosel "lumpen"  und werde dort auch mein Nachtlager aufschlagen, bin aber frohen Mutes es bis 11:00 Uhr nach KH schaffen zu können.

Von daher:
Nr. 14


----------



## X-Präsi (15. November 2009)

Hallöle!

Ähm - 14 - damit sind die Plätze schon weg. Die zwei mehr kriegen wir auch noch durch. 

Da Uwe verhindert ist, können wir auch keine zweite Gruppe aufmachen. Es sei denn, es findet sich ein weiterer Ortskundiger, der das übernehmen möchte. Da wäre dann aber wie gesagt, die Verlängerung mit Lemberg und bissl flotteres Tempo nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (15. November 2009)

_


Ist das alles, was du in den ganzen Jahren am Gardasee gelernt hast?   _;

Si ... äh no


----------



## Nicolai33 (15. November 2009)

Ich würde auch gerne Mitfahren wenn's dann nicht zu viele sind!!! Ich bin zwar Ortskundig kenne eigentlich jeden Trail in KH aber bin leider kein Beinharter, was sich aber ändern wird!! Ich denke mal nen Tourguide muss Mitglied sein?!
Gruß Sascha


----------



## mr-Lambo (16. November 2009)

Hallo Präsi,

hast Du zum Treffpunkt noch ne Strasse? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Boris79 (16. November 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und meine Erkältung bis Sonntag nicht schlimmer wird bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. November 2009)

Hi Thomas, hab's fast überlesen! Hatte ja gesagt, dass wir auch mal mitkommen wollen. Wären zu zweit. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein zweiter Guide! Gruß Sebastian


----------



## toslson (16. November 2009)

#16 gerne in eine zweiten Gruppe, kennst sich noch jemand da aus `??

danke


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Hallo Präsi,
> 
> hast Du zum Treffpunkt noch ne Strasse?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Ich kopiere mal etwas aus einem alten Posting von meinem Namensvetter 

<<<Hier dann noch die Anfahrtbeschreibung mit und ohne Koordinaten:

*Anfahrtbeschreibung:
Mit Deutsche Bahn bis Hbf. Bad Kreuznach - dort Salinenstr. bis Kreuzung Rheingrafenstraße - dieser bergauf folgen bis zum Buswendehammer / Parkplatz

Mit dem Auto A 61 Abfahrt Bad Kreuznach - Ortsbeginn Kreuznach 1. Ampel links - Kreisel 3. Ausfahrt Richtung Bosenheim - Bosenheim links liegen lassen - Hackenheim 1. Einfahrt rechts rein - Straße bis Ende durchfahren - Hauptstr. rechts bergauf folgen - oben auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim - nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts Richtung Tierheim - Tierheim passieren - 200m danach links durch Buswendehammer auf Parkplatz fahren 

Hier noch die grobe Anschrift fürs Navi:
Der Parkplatz befindet sich an der Ecke Rheingrafenstraße / Nelli-Schmithals-Str. . 
Im Navi würde ich die Rheingrafenstr. 107 eingeben. Ist unmittelbar am Buswendehammer.
Hier der Link zur Karte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...=16&iwloc=addr
>>>*


----------



## f.topp (17. November 2009)

das interesse ist ja riesig. Hab auch bock auf KH. Ein wenig ortskenntnis ist auch vorhanden.
Also mach ich mal die zweite gruppe auf...allerdings langts bei mir nicht für die große runde... alles weitere später.
lg frank


----------



## frankweber (18. November 2009)

Hi zusammen, 

wäre auch gerne dabei aber die Bandscheiben sagen: Piano piano - schade.


Aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich hier gerne mal einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für Eure Runde einbringen.

Wir haben die aus unserer Sicht angenehmere Aufteilung der Route sozusagen zu unserem persönlichen Standard schon einige Zeit festgelegt.

Start unten an den Salinen, in der Kurve halbe Höhe rechts halten, dann kommt man automatisch an der Gans raus und der Downhill beginnt.

Vorteile: 
1. Der Trail Gans mit den diversen Spitzkehren wird in aufgewärmter Situation angegangen und jeder ist weicher und geschmeidiger als nach den 500 m vom Trimmdichpfad bis hoch.

2. Parkplätze gibt es unten an den Salinen jede Menge jetzt im Herbst

3. Nach der schönsten Abfahrt des Tages endet diese in direkter Nähe zu den Autos und man muß nicht nur um das bike anschließend zu verladen nach der hoffentlich schönen Runde diesen recht langweiligen Weg ca 220 hm hochfahren.

Nachteile: 
Keine 

Denkt mal drüber nach

und viel Spaß wie auch immer Ihr fahrt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## rumblestilz (18. November 2009)

Bin von der Geschäftsleitung am Sonntag zur familiären Pflichterfüllung (Babysitting) verdonnert worden und sage hiermit ab. Buäh schluchz!
Dem Rest viel Spass, Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (18. November 2009)

f.topp schrieb:


> das interesse ist ja riesig. Hab auch bock auf KH. Ein wenig ortskenntnis ist auch vorhanden.
> Also mach ich mal die zweite gruppe auf...allerdings langts bei mir nicht für die große runde... alles weitere später.
> lg frank



Hallo Frank,

danke für die Eröffnung der zweiten Runde. Möchtest Du dann die gleiche Runde anbieten, oder wie ist das gedacht?


----------



## X-Präsi (18. November 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, Frank. Hatten wir auch schon einige Male so gemacht. Da fehlt dann aber ein ganz wesentliches Element der Tour, das mir als Guide ganz besonders am Herzen liegt:
die Einkehr zum Schluss  in meinem Alter strengt man sich nur noch so an, damit man hinterher mit gutem Gewissen ein Bier trinken kann. 

Daher bleibts beim alten Plan. 



frankweber schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wäre auch gerne dabei aber die Bandscheiben sagen: Piano piano - schade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. November 2009)

Frank T.; fahre dann bei dir mit, wird ja sonst zu voll. Wollen wir um 10 Uhr starten?


----------



## X-Präsi (19. November 2009)

Und wir fahren schon wieder nicht zusammen, sepp 
Wird wohl nie klappen...


----------



## frankweber (19. November 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, Frank. Hatten wir auch schon einige Male so gemacht. Da fehlt dann aber ein ganz wesentliches Element der Tour, das mir als Guide ganz besonders am Herzen liegt:
> die Einkehr zum Schluss  *in meinem Alter strengt man sich nur noch so an, damit man hinterher mit gutem Gewissen ein Bier trinken kann. *
> 
> Daher bleibts beim alten Plan.


 

bin 4 oder 5 Tage älter, am Alter liegt es nicht


----------



## Der Biber (19. November 2009)

Huhu,
ich lebe noch
ich würde auch gerne am So mit fahren.
bei welchen Guide is den noch en Platz frei??? ich blicks nicht mehr was ihr da vorhabt.
mb
LG
Simon


----------



## krassdruff (19. November 2009)

Als halbwegs Ortskundiger kann ich da vielleicht die 
ein oder andere "Wissenslücke" schließen

greez
Dr. Cox


----------



## smutje74 (19. November 2009)

Servus, ich würde mich gern der Ärzteschaft anschließen...
Steht der Treffpunkt für die 2. Gruppe?  Also der selbe, wie die 1. Gruppe oder ist es der Treffpunkt mit dem Warm-Up?


Gruß
Dr.House


----------



## toslson (19. November 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Falls Uwe wieder so weit ist, kann er evtl. noch eine zweite (längere und schnellere) Gruppe anbieten?


ist er oder ist er nicht ?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (19. November 2009)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig mein Kommen an.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. November 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

Uwe wurde heute noch mal operiert. Wir wünschen auf diesem Wege gute Besserung. FrankT schließt die Lücke und bietet die 2. Gruppe an. 

Um weitere Verwirrung zu vermeiden, behalten wir den von mir beschriebenen Startpunkt auf dem Kuhberg bitte für beide Gruppen bei. Wer in welcher Gruppe fährt, findet sich dann am Treffpunkt. 

Wegen der Teilnehmerzahl sind wir bei zwei Gruppen dann jetzt bei 24 ohne Guides. Bis jetzt sind 21 gemeldet. Also können ab hier dann noch 3 weitere mit fahren. 

Jetzt hoffen wir mal, dass die Wettervorhersage nicht eintrifft.


----------



## f.topp (20. November 2009)

ok Thomas, denke auch das ist das einfachste wenn wir uns alle am einem punkt treffen.
@all locals freue mich über jede unterstützung...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. November 2009)

Mensch, irgendwie soll es dieses Jahr nicht mehr klappen .

Muß die beiden Anmeldungen leider wieder zurück ziehen. Es geht am WE in die alte Heimat. Endlich mol widder pälzisch babble unn annere beim Saumaacheesse zugugge !!!!!

Euch viel Spaß und schön auf den Wegen bleiben !!!

LG Marion


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. November 2009)

@ Thomas: glaube fest daran, wird schon noch mal klappen! 
@ Frank: wo ist Treffpunkt und wann geht's los?


----------



## Der Biber (20. November 2009)

Hi Thomas,
muss leider aus Zeitgründen bei eurer schönen Herbsttour absagen
Also is wieder ein Platz frei.
Viel Spaß euch beim biken
Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (20. November 2009)

Also sind wir mit den drei Absagen dann jetzt bei 18.


----------



## NoTraining (20. November 2009)

nachdem es jetzt dank Frank eine 2. Gruppe gibt, melde ich mich auch noch an, um mit Euch über die glitschigen Wurzeln zu driften...

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## f.topp (20. November 2009)

@Sepp, Start ist am 22.11. um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Trimmdichpfad auf dem Kuhberg. Wir teilen die Gruppen dann dort spontan ein. So gibs am wenigsten durcheinander. Anfahrtsbeschreibung weiter oben im fred...


----------



## Mr Pogo (20. November 2009)

Puh - dann scheint ja noch Platz zu sein.
Ich komme auch mit und evt. noch mein Bruder.
Klaus


----------



## X-Präsi (20. November 2009)

Also munter weiter gehts. Bitte beim Anmelden durchzählen. Habt wohl alle nich gedient, wa? 

Dann sind wir jetzt bei 20. Der / die nächste, wo sich anmeldet, schreibt dann bitte #21 usw. Dankeschön


----------



## maifelder (20. November 2009)

-1= 19

Melde mich ab.

Gruß
maifelder (OG)


----------



## Nicolai33 (20. November 2009)

Ich bin schon gemeldet bringe aber noch nen Kumpel mit also sind es wieder 20!!


----------



## NoTraining (21. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn einer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht: Ich komme von Eltville über Mainz und könnte mit Dachgepäckträger sogar 3 Biker mitnehmen. Bei Interesse bitte heute abend noch anrufen: 06123-630467

Gruß, Clemens2 alias NoTraining


----------



## Fubbes (21. November 2009)

Fahrt mir ja schön vorsichtig ... 

Grüße, 
   Daniel


----------



## Boris79 (21. November 2009)

Sorry, kann leider doch nicht mitfahren. Wollte heute mein Fully aus der Werkstatt holen. Fehlanzeige, Rahmen ist gebrochen. Muß jetzt erst mal mein altes Ht. wieder flott machen lassen.
Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.
VG Boris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (21. November 2009)

Also dann mit mir wieder 20 - Sollte das leichte Kratzen im Hals nicht schlimmer werden bis morgen früh.

Kann zwar mein altes Schloss nicht finden, aber... Naja.  Paar Punkte für den Winterpokal können sicher nicht schaden. 

@Fubbes
Habs gerade gelesen. Autsch!


----------



## ChrisK (22. November 2009)

mmh - da versuche ich doch mal mitzukommen. Hab leider erst jetzt ins forum geschaut sonst hätte ich mich früher angemeldet. Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt micht mit - bin nämlich im Moment nicht so fit. Werde mal einfach um 11 am Parkplatz sein. 
Kann auch gerne ein wenig guiden falls erforderlich - z.B. wenn Präsi wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik nicht mehr weiter kann 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. November 2009)

ChrisK schrieb:


> z.B. wenn Präsi wegen mangelnder Fahrtechnik nicht mehr weiter kann



Du meinst wenn ihm die Schläuche und Flicken ausgehen ?  


Gruß


----------



## Mr Pogo (22. November 2009)

Ich sage leider für heute ab, mein Bruder hat ein kratzen im Hals und ich habe gestern einige Körner im Matsch verloren.
Wünsche euch halbwegs passables Wetter und viel Spaß,
Klaus


----------



## X-Präsi (22. November 2009)

Also sind wir jetzt wieder 19, oder 

Und denkt dran: heute sind Plattfüße jeglicher Art offiziell untersagt 

Ich freu mich - bis gleich.


----------



## grosser (22. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich kann leider auch net!
Viel Spaß

Dieter


----------



## ChrisK (22. November 2009)

So. 
Ich bedanke mich vielmals dass ich mitfahren durfte. Mir hats Spaß gemacht - und bis auf die 3 Platten an der ersten Abfahrt liefs ja auch wie geschmiert.
Wer hatte nochmal gesagt: "Lasst ein wenig Luft ab!"? 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. November 2009)

Jo geil war's! Hat Spass gemacht, schigge trails!


----------



## mr-Lambo (22. November 2009)

Ich fand es super! Nächstes mal nur bitte keine Leichtau-Schläuche und 0,2 Bar mehr Luft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (23. November 2009)

War ne schöne Tour
Danke an Frank und Chris fürs guiden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kaltumformer (23. November 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Also sind wir jetzt wieder 19, oder
> 
> Und denkt dran: heute sind Plattfüße jeglicher Art offiziell untersagt
> 
> Ich freu mich - bis gleich.



War wieder eine einwandfreie Schlabbeflickertour.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

Was denn, waren doch nur 10


----------



## mathias (23. November 2009)

Nachdem ich meine Einheit verloren hatte , hab ich mich dann einfach an eine andere Gruppe angehängt Die sind fast ohne Platten ausgekommen, nur einer an der letzten Treppe...

Als dann nach leckerer Worscht und einer Stunde noch keiner von Thomas Trupp zu sehen war....


War eine super Tour perfektes Wetter fast wie im Frühling, nette Leute, tolle Guides (Thomas, Frank, ChrisK) spitzen Trails.

Mathias


----------



## f.topp (23. November 2009)

War ne super tour... mein dank an alle und besonders an Christian der mit  seiner tollen ortskenntnis jeglichen verfahrer im keim unterbunden hat. Hat mir sau viel spaß gemacht...
frank


----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

mathias schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meine Einheit verloren hatte
> Mathias



echt geile Aktion, Meister  Es gibt so ne neue WEgfahrsperre fürs Bike. Die stell ich Dir dann nächstes Mal auf einen Km ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

Gelungener Sonntag! Auch für den Guide  Wetter gut, Leutz gut, Trails gut, Bier 2,30 gut


----------



## Nicolai33 (23. November 2009)

Ich war in der Plattfuss-Truppe und habe trotz Big Betty nen klasse Schnitt hingelegt. (Hab Muskelkater vom Pumpen) Die Tour, das Wetter war Klasse und die Truppe hat gut harmoniert. Dank auch an den Guide Thomas.

Gruß Sascha


----------

